# Isn't Google a wonderful thing?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just type in 'English person' and see what you get... :lol:

*EDIT* Don't look if you're easily offended... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: that could be found a bit offensive


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

MMmmm I wonder if that is why I have often been referred to as the 'English person'

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YoungOldUn said:
 

> MMmmm I wonder if that is why I have often been referred to as the 'English person'
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm gonna use it on here. Beats 'doodah'! :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You should see what Magpie lane used to be called :roll:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magpie_Lane,_Oxford


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

John-H said:


> You should see what Magpie lane used to be called :roll:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magpie_Lane,_Oxford


I just love these descriptive names :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A bit of further reading for anyone interested in historical street names - http://dyneslines.blogspot.nl/2010/10/e ... names.html


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

John-H said:


> You should see what Magpie lane used to be called :roll:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magpie_Lane,_Oxford


haha thats the funiest steet name ever!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

John-H said:


> You should see what Magpie lane used to be called :roll:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magpie_Lane,_Oxford


Brilliant street name, and every new generation thinks 'THEY' invented severe swear words......I dont think so you magpies :lol: :lol:


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

Type 'Do Midgets' into the Google search field and see what the suggested questions are....


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG 'Do Midgets' that's hilarious, I was no where near, my wifes prediction was how many you could fit in a dustbin [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

